# Hip Hop Boy Booty!



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Check out the booty I got from the Hip Hop Boy Look-a-like contest! Thanks Ecto1 for the awesome prize pack!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

That's the funniest picture! You earned it enjoy!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice grill yo


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Glad you liked it remember don't turn these into "blunts".


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Damn, Flava Flav betta step back for

J-hood flo-rida.. Man, bling bling and all.. 

All you need now is a 40..


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Ecto1 said:


> Glad you liked it remember don't turn these into "blunts".


Save that for the real deal = Phillies or White Owls..

Haha!!

Get the 40 in there with a 'rump shaker'


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Dont encourage it


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

CGAR Girl said:


> Dont encourage it


Come on, nothing wrong with homie trying to have a little bling...

One buddy I know got one of his front teeth capped in gold..

We called him GTB or Gold Toothed B*tch.. Haha!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh hell yeah! That's what I look for in a man. Blinged out grill. Double purpose... can open beer bottles for me wif da teef! That's hot.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Ahh man! I saw the E&J and fell outta my chair!

Boy, teefus bottle openers, can openers, you know it!!

Looks like Jaws from the ol' 007 movies..

He was original bling!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice grill. awsome winnings


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I went right ahead and grabbed the LFD Double Ligero...it's gonna make a bad ass blunt.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> I went right ahead and grabbed the LFD Double Ligero...it's gonna make a bad ass blunt.


You are killing me!! LOL!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Remember to use a sharp razor. Clean cuts make the dif.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Prize


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

What's in your Blunt BoYYYEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Youre cut off. Put the smoke down. Im doing this for your safty and ours.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

grillz nice fo sho


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah, boooy. Tat's the look fo' yo.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Yo son That grill is off the hook yo.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

No comment...congrats.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope john rider has immortalized me forever in the pages of cigarlive history


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That is funny as hell!:roflmaoid Chad Johnson let you borrow an extra pair of his grills??:biggrin:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice winnings. Congrats.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice winnings and even so nice that grill!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Gtb!! Get off the Chronic..!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice selection ya heard...


----------

